# Koi in meinem Teich machbar?



## maarkus (20. Juni 2013)

Ich mal wieder 

Eigentlich wollte ich niemals nicht und unter keinen Umständen einen Koi in meinen Teich setzen. Sie sind zwar ganz nett anzuschauen, aber nicht gerade mein Fall.

Jetzt mein Problem:

Mein "großer" Teich spricht sich scheinbar sehr schnell im Dorf herum. Die letzten Tage wurde ich gefragt, ob ich nicht ein paar ausgewachsene Koi (insgesamt 7 Stück) von einem älteren Mann haben möchte, der schon 7 Wochen im Krankenhaus liegt und wohl auch nicht mehr nach Hause kommt. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, leben sie in einem Fischweiher am Bach weiter oben von uns.
Ich habe eigentlich schon dankend abgelehnt, da ich der Meinung bin, dass das mein Teich nicht mitmachen wird.
- Das Volumen passt, aber es wird doch sicher an der Technik scheitern (NG 4500 mit Standartfilter) 
- Zudem habe ich 2 Terassen auf 30-40 cm, welche noch bepflanzt werden und die Wasserschweine machen mir bestimmt alles platt

Wenn ich mir nur 1, oder 2 Kois hole, passt das nach meiner Meinung irgendwie nicht zu meinem Besatz.

Vielleicht habt ihr ja eine andere Ansicht und könnt mir weiter helfen, denn so ganz habe ich damit noch nicht abgeschlossen, wie ihr merkt 


Edit: Bitte verschieben. Bin im völlig falschen Unterforum gelandet....


----------



## Lucy79 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi in meinem Teich machbar?*

Hi!  

Wir haben auch ca. 35.000 Liter... haben auch Koi drin... 1 oder 2 Koi ist blöd, weils SChwarmfische sind... 4-5 eher....  Deine Pflanzen werden, wenn sie noch ganz frisch sind und nicht gut angewachsen schon leiden....  unser Grünzeug hat deutlich verbesserte Überlebenschancen seit ich jeden Tag nen Kopf Salat reinwerfe...    aber mal aus Neugier.. NG 4500?  die bringt 82 Liter pro Minute, das find ich recht wenig..  unsre hat ne Leistung von 20.000 Liter die Stunde...  ( gut, wir haben auch einige Koi drin)   aber so richtig nutzen kann doch so ein geringer Durchlauf nix, oder?  was für ein Filter ist denn dran?


----------



## maarkus (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi in meinem Teich machbar?*

Naja, das Teichvolumen geht theoretisch 3 mal in 24 Stunden durch den Filter. Wie gesagt, bin ich auf einen geringen Besatz ausgelegt. Die Koi würden unweigerlich bedingen, dass ich auf bessere Technik aufrüsten muss.
Ich hab den Standartfilter von NG dran hängen. Wurde mir auch so von Herrn Jorek empfohlen, als ich meinte, es kommen keine Koi rein. Eigentlich wollte ich eine stärkere Pumpe kaufen, aber der langsame Durchfluss soll sich wohl positiv auswirken.

Alleine der Grund mit den Pflanzen würde mir schon ausreichen, dass ich mir wirklich keine Kois zulege. Die Goldfische nerven mich schon und die sind eigentlich nicht schlimm ... (War auch nur ein Gefallen mit den Goldfischen).


----------



## dragsterrobby (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi in meinem Teich machbar?*

Moin Lucy79 Susanne,
schmeißt du den Kopf Salat ganz rein oder in kleinen Fetzen?


----------



## Lucy79 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi in meinem Teich machbar?*

Hallo Günter

den schmeiss ich komplett rein, nach 2 Stunden ist nur noch der Strunk übrig, den fisch ich dann raus


----------



## Lucy79 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi in meinem Teich machbar?*

@ Markus

evtl. hast Du bald kein Goldi- Problem mehr, wenn die ,,Black Bass" mal etwas größer sind ;-)


----------



## dragsterrobby (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi in meinem Teich machbar?*

Danke Susanne,
ich hab bisher alles immer klein gerupft und Teilweise erschienen mir die Stücke fast zu groß, weil sie es auch ab und an mal wieder ausgespuckt hanen.


----------



## maarkus (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi in meinem Teich machbar?*



Lucy79 schrieb:


> @ Markus
> 
> evtl. hast Du bald kein Goldi- Problem mehr, wenn die ,,Black Bass" mal etwas größer sind ;-)



So hart es vielleicht klingt, aber das war die Hoffnung  Habe sie nur genommen, da sie ein Freund nicht los wurde und er seinen Teich in eine Grillecke verwandeln will.

Ich füttere auch sehr viel __ Würmer (superwurm.de), aber es werden täglich weniger Goldies und die __ Barsche werden langsam größer.


----------



## Christine (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi in meinem Teich machbar?*

Hallo Markus,

nur um den Leuten einen Gefallen zu tun? Würd ich nicht machen. Aber Du kannst ihnen bzw. den Fischen helfen, ein neues Zuhause zu finden.

Ein paar anständige Fotos und ein Aufruf im Flohmarkt sollte schon helfen.


----------



## Joerg (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi in meinem Teich machbar?*

Hallo Markus,
du kannst in deinem Teich grundsätzlich schon ein paar Koi halten.
Eine Aufrüstung des Filters wird dir dann aber langfristig nicht erspart bleiben.
Dies ist mir ein wenig Handarbeit aber recht günstig realisierbar.

Ein größeres Problem sind die Goldfische, diese können sich innerhalb kurzer Zeit extrem vermehren.
Die Goldfische bei mir habe ich alle an interessierte verschenkt, danach war die Ruhe an Teich deutlich größer.

Das Koi alle Pflanzen abfressen ist nicht die Regel. Bei mir werden selbst am __ Hornkraut nur ganz vorsichtig die Algen abgelutscht.
Sobald einer darauf gekommen ist, dass Pflanzen essbar sind, können die anderen dem auch folgen.


----------



## Lucy79 (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi in meinem Teich machbar?*

unser __ Laichkraut wurde verputzt, die Krebsscheren auch...  __ Froschbiss hat nur wenig überlebt....  aber seit der Salatfütterung gehts deutlich besser


----------



## maarkus (20. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi in meinem Teich machbar?*

Das mit den Goldfischen hat sich eh bald erledigt... Die kleinen haben die __ Barsche erwischt und was noch übrig blieb, genießt gerade täglich der __ Reiher einer nach dem anderen. Gott sei Dank sind die Barsche noch da.


----------



## maarkus (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi in meinem Teich machbar?*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hallo Markus,
> du kannst in deinem Teich grundsätzlich schon ein paar Koi halten.
> Eine Aufrüstung des Filters wird dir dann aber langfristig nicht erspart bleiben.
> Dies ist mir ein wenig Handarbeit aber recht günstig realisierbar.



Wie ich hier schon oft gesehen habe, kann man Filter wirklich gut selbst bauen. Aber die Pumpe ist wohl auch überfordert, oder?


----------



## Joerg (21. Juni 2013)

*AW: Koi in meinem Teich machbar?*

Hi Maarkus,
das mit der Umwälzrate ist auch eine subjektive Sache.

In einem moderat besetzten Teich sind geringere Fördermengen zur rein biologischen Reinigung durchaus ausreichend.
Wenn man einen guten Filter hat und dann sieht, dass bei hohem Durchsatz das Wasser deutlich klarer wird, will mas das irgendwann nicht mehr missen.
Es sind viele Schwebeteilchen im Wasser und die werden mit einer hohen Umwälzung schneller rausgeholt.


----------

